# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εργασία σε πλατφόρμες άντλησης πετρελαίου

## argonaftis

Καλό μηνα σε ολους ειμαι β μηχανικος και ενδιαφερομαι να δουλεψω σε πλατφορμα πετρελαιου.θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει καπιος πρακτορας στον πειραια που θα μπορουσα να μιλησω μαζι του??η καπιος συναδεφος που εχει δουλεψει σε τετοια δουλεια μπορει να με διαφωτησει απο που να ξεκινησω??
ευχαρηστω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι κλειστή πιάτσα...
Αν γκουγκλίσεις oil rig job θα βγουν αρκετοί που κάνουν τους πράκτορες για τέτοιες δουλειές αλλά δεν μπυ γεμίζουν το μάτι μια και οιμ περισσότεροι έχουν στο κα΄τω μέρος της σελίδας paypal (ή άλλο τρόπο) για να τους στείλεις λεφτά για να στείλουν το βιογραφικό σου σε εταιρείες. Οπότε για μούφα μου φαίνεται, είναι γνωστό ότι οι εταιρέιες ανθρώπινων πόρων (hr) πλκηρώνονται από τι8ς εταιρείες που τους παρέχουν προσωπικό και όχι από το προσωπικό.

----------


## argonaftis

Στον Πειραια υπαρχει πρακτορας για τετοιες δουλιες??

----------


## argonaftis

Γνωριζετε αν υπαρχουν ελληνες που εργαξονται σε τετιες δουλιες??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως μπορέις να δεις *εδώ* σίγουρα δουλέυουν στην Καβάλα. Τώρα τι γίνεται στον Περσικό, στη Βόρεια θάλασσα, ή στην Καραιβίκή δεν μπορεί κανένας να το ξέρει.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Όπως μπορέις να δεις *εδώ* σίγουρα δουλέυουν στην Καβάλα. Τώρα τι γίνεται στον Περσικό, στη Βόρεια θάλασσα, ή στην Καραιβίκή δεν μπορεί κανένας να το ξέρει.


Μαλιστα για τα ματια της Καβαλιωτισας εγιναν και επεισοδια το τελευταιο καιρο.Σιγουρα δουλευουν.Εχω ακουσει τελευταια παρα πολυ κοσμο να εχει στειλει CV και καποιους απο αυτους να εχουν παει ηδη.Γενικοτερα η εξορυξη του φυσικου πλουτου της Γης ειναι το νο1 ενδιαφερον για πολλες χωρες..

----------


## argonaftis

Δεν την ηξερα αυτη την εταιραια ευχαρηστω

----------


## argonaftis

_Πριν ένα χρόνο είχα αναφερθεί ξανά  στα παραπάνω θέμα άλλα δεν βρήκα ανταπόκριση. Εδώκαι κάπιο χρονικό διάστημα ψάχνω να βρω κάπια άκρη-ενημέρωση για εργασία σε πλατφόρμες εξορύξεις πετρελαίου βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρονσε αυτόν τον τομέα ..το ξέρω είναι κάτι καινούργιο για τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς ,ενώοι βόρειο ευρωπαίοι έχουν στραφεί σε αυτόν τον τομέα .Γιατί εμάς μας έχουν στο σκοτάδισε ένα τόσο ενδιαφέρον τομέα.. ρωτώ  λοιπόνυπάρχουν  Έλληνες  σε τέτοιες δουλειές??? Στον Πειραιά υπάρχουν ναυτικάπρακτορεία που να κανονίζουν τέτοιες δουλειές …_
_Ευχαριστώ πολύ_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τη συζήτηση πριν μερικούς μήνες είδαμε ότι σίγουρα υπάρχουν Έλληνες που δουλέυουν σε πλατφόρμες και δεν πρέπει αν υπάρχουν πράκτορες που να σου βρίσκουν δουλειά. Το έψαξες καθόλου; Προσπάθησες να επικοινωνήσει με κάποια εταιρεία;

----------


## argonaftis

Φιλε μου παναγιωτη αυτο λεω ολες μου οι ερευνες ειναι στο σκοταδι.διοτι
1ον:δεν γνωριζω καπιον που να κανει αυτη τη δουλεια ωστε να επιοκινωνησω οτι εχω κανει μονο απο το ιντερνετ
2ον:ουτε καπια εταιρια γνωριω..Μπορεις να προτηνεις καπια εταιρεια η καπιον ανθρωπο να εποικινωνησω μαζι του

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δοκίμασες να επικοινωνήσεις με την εταιρεία που άντλει στην Καβάλα;

----------


## argonaftis

Επανέρχομαι πάλι στο θέμα περί εργασίας σε πλατφόρμες ..τις περασμένεςεβδομάδες μίλησα με 2 εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με γεωτρήσεις (ocean rig ,energeal oil)αποτελεσμα???γραψιμο εκεί που ξέρεται .αδιαφορία ,δικαιολογίες τουτύπου δεν περνούμε Έλληνες ,απουσιάζει ο υπεύθυνος ,είναι δύσκολη δουλειά ,χρειάζονταιαλλά training course ..Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ντροπή και ξευτίλα που ανδεν έχεις μέσο είσαι ένα τίποτα
Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------

